# Moorish Mouse- anyone use?



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi All

I just ordered a few of these from Cabelas. I read about them in a recent issue of Trout magazine. They look like they could really work. Has anybody ever fished with it? How were you casting it? Any hints or suggestions?

Thanks,

Hully


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I used them on open water tied on a 1/0 and ended up casting them with an 8 wt with a muskie/pike taper. They KILLED the smallies, but my tie was defective not enough foam/too heavy a hook, they spent half the time a couple inches under water.

Tried them in #2 at night in some prime mousing water on a 6 wt. with a bass bug taper. Promptly lost the 2 I had in trees on the shore I was casting towards, so I guess they cast well with that rig. I love night mousing. LOL


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I have fished a similar pattern that I found at BBT and have had good success with it. 

I use either my 5 or 6wt with a standard wf line and run a around 3 feet of 1x or 2x depending on water clarity and sky clarity.

I pretty much just flop that bugger as close to the oppisite bank as I can get it or under overhanging branches and let it make a wake.

As for suggestions: 

1. Scout the area you intend to fish during the day and get familier with it. Wading a river at night is a whole new ball game. Fishing at night with a partner is never a bad thing.

2. Get a red led head lamp and use it sparingly.

3. Get a bunch of them, as Esox said it does not take long to lose flies at night.

4. Wear alot of bug spray and bring cold beer  It does not get any better than that.

Nightime mousing is my personal favorite method of fishing. Come on summer!!!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Would Browns be able to see that red spectrum? I was thinking about buying that kind of head lamp to do just what your saying. Thanks again for all the great suggestions. What rivers do you guide on? My fist attempt at 'mousing' will be on the Dowagiac in Niles this April. My home turf is the Brandywine creek and the Dowagiac, but the Brandywine is way too small. Last summer I caught/released some amazing trout out of the Dowagiac, but on spinning gear. I fished the Dowagiac at least 18-20 times and never saw another angler on the stretch I fell in love with- canoeing and wading up stream :lol: Looking forward to some night fishing on the stretches I know well. Does this work all year or should I wait until summer?

Sorry for so many questions,

Hully


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

once all the shore grass is green, early summer...


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm not sure if the fish can see the red light or not, you'd have to ask them  I will only use my light when tying a fly or new leader on or releasing a fish, I always try to face away from the water anytime my light is on.

I don't guide, it just says that under my name because of my post count....I think. As for rivers I fish, I mostly fish the PM and her tribs, Muskegon and Upper Manistee.

Best time of year to mouse is summer, the hotter the better!! I know some guys who start in May but I usually wait until June to start, too many good daytime hatches and streamer fishing in May. My mousing season usually runs into early Septmber when the salmon start showing up and spawning. Once those eggs get in the river I think the mouse bite cools down.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I tie them, I use them, I love them. I carry several mouse patterns but that is the one I reach for every time.

As far as using red lights go. Just turn your head upstream and they should never see it at all. 

Mousing is exciting as anything & here is one that fell to the Morrish Mouse pattern.







[/IMG]


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

I have used the morrish mouse with good success. I first used them in Alaska and had good success with them. Have used them here in NE michigan with fair success on browns. Gurglers have been more productive for me but I probally use them more. Anyhow the foam on the Morrish mouse really works well. Morrish sculpins are another good pattern he introduced.


----------

